# el español und español ?



## momooishii

Hallo zusammen, noch eine Frage:

"¿Dónde estudian el español los jóvenes？" und "¿Dónde estudia usted español？" 

Gibt es großen Unterschied zwischen "el español" und "español"? 
Oder wie ich verstanden habe: 
el español=die spanische Sprache und español =Spanisch?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## sokol

momooishii said:


> "¿Y los jóvenes, dónde les estudian el español" und "¿Dónde estudiáis el español？"



Die spanischen Sätze sind grammatikalisch falsch (ich bin selbst nicht besonders gut in Spanisch, ich hoffe meine Korrekturen sind korrekt).
In beiden Fällen würde ich den Artikel nicht weglassen.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es den von dir vorgeschlagenen Bedeutungsunterschied gibt - "die spanische Sprache" und "spanisch" bedeuten ja schliesslich auch auf Deutsch im Prinzip das Gleiche; und auf Spanisch wird bei Sprachen der Artikel wohl fast immer verwendet: mir fällt jetzt nichts ein, wo "español" ohne Artikel stehen soll/kann/muss, aber wie gesagt, mein Spanisch ist nicht besonders gut ...


----------



## Estopa

Obwohl die Unterschiede minimal sind, hast du schon recht:

El (idioma) español = la lengua española = die spanische Sprache
Español = Spanisch


----------



## momooishii

Danke schön, Sokol und Estopa. Die Antworten waren sehr gut! Nun habe ich ein bisschen besser verstanden. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cebeta

Estopa said:


> Obwohl die Unterschiede minimal sind, hast du schon recht:
> 
> El (idioma) español = la lengua española = die spanische Sprache
> Español = Spanisch



Das ist korrekt!
Also:
"¿Dónde estudian español los jóvenes？" und "¿Dónde estudia usted español？"
Aber:
El español es una lengua muy bonita.


----------



## momooishii

Cebeta said:


> Das ist korrekt!
> Also:
> "¿Dónde estudian español los jóvenes？" und "¿Dónde estudia usted español？"
> Aber:
> El español es una lengua muy bonita.


 

Guten Tag, Cebeta! Heißt das, wenn "el español" am Satzanfang gesetzt wird, darf man den bestimmten Artikel "el" keinesfalls weglassen? 

Saludos


----------



## Cebeta

Hallo Momooishii!
Es ist nicht wegen (der?) Position. 
Normalerweise benutzt man kein Artikel mit "español" oder die anderen Sprachen.
- Momooishii está aprendiendo español (oder francés oder inglés... cualquier lengua)
- Las clases de ruso son en el aula 3, las de inglés en la 4. (unbedingt ohne Artikel)
- Adriana habla español desde pequeña. (nicht unbedingt)

Aber wenn man über die Sprache spricht, 
- De todos los idiomas, el inglés es el más fácil. (unbedingt mit Artikel)
- El español de México es distinto del que se habla en España. (unbedingt mit Artikel)

Para mí es difícil de explicar por qué funciona así, y mucho más auf Deutsch. Ich hoffe, du findest das nützlich.

Saludos


----------



## Espanha

Deben saber ustedes, que según la Real Academia Española y mi profesora de Lengua y Literatura, es mejor usar el término de español como gentilicio de que el país es España y para referirnos a la lengua que se habla en España y demás países de habla hispana,es recomendable usar el término de CASTELLANO como la lengua de los españoles y gente de países de habla hispana.un saludo.


----------



## lady jekyll

Espanha said:


> Deben saber ustedes, que según la Real Academia Española y mi profesora de Lengua y Literatura, es mejor usar el término de español como gentilicio de que el país es España y para referirnos a la lengua que se habla en España y demás países de habla hispana,es recomendable usar el término de CASTELLANO como la lengua de los españoles y gente de países de habla hispana.un saludo.



Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito...

Obviamente, el gentilicio de España es español. Y para la lengua de todos los países hispanohablantes, según la RAE, puede utilizarse tanto español como castellano. Va por gusto del consumidor y por el uso establecido en cada lugar. 

Dile a tu profesora que vaya a decirles a los millones de personas en el mundo que estudian nuestro idioma que están equivocadas, que en realidad no están estudiando español (espagnolo, Spanisch, spanish,...), sino ¡castellano! 

Pero este es un tema que ya se ha discutido muchas veces en el WR... y aquí no viene al caso, así que imagino que el moderador me lo borrará...

¡Un saludete!


----------



## Espanha

Querida lady... . Me parece también correcta tu posición y no creo que el moderador te lo cancele... . Pero ¡vamos! Yo creo personalmente que sería más culto decir como castellano como la lengua y español como gentilicio.. . Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Cebeta

El problema que tenía Momooishi era el artículo.
Nada más.


----------



## momooishii

Oh, seit Tagen bin ich wegen meiner Prüfung nicht mehr hier. Und hier habe ich die schönen und ausfürlichen Antworten gesehen, wie nett! Danke euch, lieben Freunden!!!!


----------

